# concrete stairs with sidewalls



## bop101 (Jan 31, 2009)

Would anyone know where I can obtain information on forming stairs with sidewalls? Forming the stairs is no problem....the sidewalls are giving me a headache. Just can't figure out how to form the sidewalls and be removable

Thank You


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

*Sidewalls?*

Not sure I understand the question....I'm guessing concrete walls with steps in between? I imagine they won't have to be integral...so walls, then form the steps?? Or with creative formwork you could do it all at once, although you may not find info for that kind of pour....I am probably not reading you right though......


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

you can do it like a wall, build a wall set your risers, and false form the inside of it. if your not sure what that means its simply using a discardable material inside the box to make the sidewalls the desired thickness. Sheetrock works nice, use 2x6 or whatever thickness you want the walls, as a temporary spacer between the outside wall, and the sheetrock, you backfill against the sheetrock, and then you have a simple wall that you only strip the outside.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bilco doors.

Form and pour walls, strip, form and pour stairs.


----------

